# Help with a Code Please



## torresreb (Mar 6, 2018)

patient fell asleep at the wheel and hit a light post .. i'm unable to find any code that indicates falling asleep at the wheel... does anyone have any idea about this one? any help would be appreciate.. i've checked the book, encoderpro, find a code, googled it ... can't find it just want to do a last check to see if (and perhaps why) i'm missing it .. thank you!!!


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 6, 2018)

Use the code for driver of the vehicle and collision with stationary object and an activity code for sleeping.


----------



## mvalle123 COC CPC (Mar 6, 2018)

yes add the activity for sleeping Y93.84


----------



## torresreb (Mar 7, 2018)

*Help with code*

thank you both for your help! i appreciate it .. i've noted "activity codes" with a post it on my desk .. it's easy to forget about them ...


----------

